# Leistung UVC-Röhren



## Redlisch (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich höre öfter das es vielen nicht bewusst ist, wie schnell UV-C Röhren an Leistung verlieren.
Deshalb möchte einmal ein Diagramm einstellen, welches zeigt wie schnell UV-C Röhren an Leistung verlieren.

Es handelt sich hierbei um einen 180W UV-Reaktor mit 6 Röhren. Dieser wird zur Keimfreihaltung/Reduzierung von Vollentsalzten Wassers (VE-Wasser) eingesetzt.
Ausserdem vernichtet er das erzeugte Ozon, welches zwischen 2 und 4 Uhr dem Wasserkreislauf zugeführt wird.

100% auf dem Diagram entsprechen 75 Watt Strahlungsfluss im Bereich 254 nm.

Die Röhren sind mit einer Lebensdauer von 8000h angegeben, sie mögen dann zwar noch leuchten, haben aber kaum noch Leistung.

Anm.: Am 28.11.07 wurden alle Röhren getauscht, am 16.4.08 musste eine gewechselt werden, da sie nicht mehr leuchtete.

Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Leistung UVC-Röhren*

hi
wer hätte das gedacht 

und ich wechsle meine immer alle 2jahre. 

schöner beitrag axel.


----------



## juergen-b (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Leistung UVC-Röhren*

hallo axel,

erste sahne !!!!!!

schön daß mal jemand so einen beleg einwirft - als so gravierend habe ich den strahlungsverlust auch nicht eingestuft.

hast du beruflich damit zu tun - wie wird so eine messung durchgeführt ?

würde mich freuen wenn du hier noch einwenig mit erfahrungswerten ausführlicher werden könntest


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Leistung UVC-Röhren*

Klasse Diagramm. Aber ich tausche eh jedes Jahr  

Danke Axel


----------



## Redlisch (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Leistung UVC-Röhren*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hallo axel,
> hast du beruflich damit zu tun - wie wird so eine messung durchgeführt ?



Ja, unter anderem ... Es gibt bei uns eigentlich fast nichts wo ich nicht meine Finger drin habe. Ist halt so im Engineeringbereich der Pharma.

Du musst dir das so vorstellen: Im Zentrum des UV-Reaktors ist eine Glasröhre, wo das VE-Wasser durchfliesst. Symetrisch aussenherum sind 6*30 Watt UVC-Röhren mit Reflektor angeordnet. An der Glasröhre sitzt ein lichtempfindlicher Widerstand der auf 254nm reagiert. Dieser hängt wiederum an einem Messgerät welches den Wert in W/m² umrechnet und an einen meiner Leitrechner der mit der Anlage über Bus verbunden ist weiterleitet. Jede 10 Sekunden wird dieser Wert dann auch in eine Datenbank geschrieben.
Nach einem Jahr wird der Wert im Ringspeicher überschrieben.

Allgemein kann zu den UVC-Röhren (welche ja im Prinzip nur Leuchtstoffröhren ohne Beschichtung sind) sagen, bei Dauerbetrieb kann man von 5000h noch ein ausreichendes Ergebniss erziehlen, jede Zündung ist ein kleiner Sargnagel für die Lampe und nach <3000h ist sie fällig.
Es kommt auch darauf an was ich damit erreichen möchte, Entkeimung oder Ozonvernichtung. Da gibt es genaue Grenzwerte die erreicht werden müssen, laut Vorschrift.

Auch ist wichtig: 180W (in diesen Fall 6*30W) sind nicht  gleich 180W UVC-Leistung, sondern nur 75 Watt Strahlungsfluss im Bereich 254 nm. Der Rest ist Abfall (Wärme und andere Wellenbereiche)

Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Leistung UVC-Röhren*

hi


> jede Zündung ist ein kleiner Sargnagel für die Lampe und nach <3000h ist sie fällig.



und schon wieder was von axel gelernt.


----------



## juergen-b (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Leistung UVC-Röhren*

hy axel,



> jede Zündung ist ein kleiner Sargnagel für die Lampe und nach <3000h ist sie fällig.



vermutlich meinst du nicht "h" sondern zündungen.

darf ich noch deine meinung zu diesem verfahren hören - die geschichte mit den ~ 185nm und der ozonerzeugung wird ja bei verschiedenen produkten immer wieder ins feld geführt ?
z.b.
http://www.uvox.com/deutsch/das_uvox_verfahren.htm

wobei die ozonausbeute wohl sehr gering ist und auch nur funktioniert, wenn  O² durch die strahlung geleited wird, was wiederum einige anbieter nicht für erforderlich halten ???

und zu guter letzt würde mich noch interessieren welche uv leistung in W vonnöten ist um ozon zu neutralisieren .......... klar ......... abhängig vom reaktionsgrad der konzentration und der durchflußmenge deshalb kann diese aussage auch nur als faustformel gewertet werden ........ interessieren würde mich aber nur mal eine basisaussage ?

wie weit streuen eigentlich in der regel diese 254nm ........... dreckspatzig gedacht könnte dann ja jede uv lampe möglicherweise in ihrer streuung ozon als randerscheininung produzieren (nur mal so hypothetisch weitergesponnen ..........)


----------



## Redlisch (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Leistung UVC-Röhren*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hy axel,
> 
> 
> 
> vermutlich meinst du nicht "h" sondern zündungen.



nein ich meine h, wir geben die Standzeit der Leuchten bis sie gewechselt werden müssen in Betriebsstunden an. Nach ca 3000h 1/2 Jahr (sie Diagramm) sind sie bei 17W/m² im 254 nm Bereich angekommen. Das reicht zwar immernoch um den Ozongehalt von 25 ppb sofort auf 0 zu bringen, ist aber schon dicht an der Grenze wo die Entkeimung nicht mehr sehr sicher ist (genau Werte reiche ich morgen, sofern ich Zeit finde nach).




			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich noch deine meinung zu diesem verfahren hören - die geschichte mit den ~ 185nm und der ozonerzeugung wird ja bei verschiedenen produkten immer wieder ins feld geführt ?
> z.b.
> http://www.uvox.com/deutsch/das_uvox_verfahren.htm
> 
> wobei die ozonausbeute wohl sehr gering ist und auch nur funktioniert, wenn  O² durch die strahlung geleited wird, was wiederum einige anbieter nicht für erforderlich halten ???



Vor ca. 15 Jahren haben wir mit Bestrahlungsanlagen zur Virusdeaktivierung im 185nm Bereich getestet/erforscht. Es ging dabei um Virusdeaktivierung von Blutplasma. Diesem wurde dann eine geringe Menge Methylenblau zugefügt, welches die Viren färbte und durch Bestrahlung im blauen Bereich (185nm) mit 115W spezial angefertigte Leuchtstoffröhren (10Stk) dann abtötete. Da ich auch Versuche mit Wasser (wegen Wärmeentwicklung) gemacht habe, konnte ich nie Ozongeruch wahrnehmen. Wenn da überhaupt Ozon bei entsteht, dann dürfte das in kaum messbaren Mengen der Fall sein. 



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> und zu guter letzt würde mich noch interessieren welche uv leistung in W vonnöten ist um ozon zu neutralisieren .......... klar ......... abhängig vom reaktionsgrad der konzentration und der durchflußmenge deshalb kann diese aussage auch nur als faustformel gewertet werden ........ interessieren würde mich aber nur mal eine basisaussage ?



Da ich morgen bei der Anlage vorbeikomme werde ich dir dann mal den Durchfluss, aktuelle W/m² und den Verlauf des Ozonabbaues bekanntgeben und noch ein Diagramm anhängen, wo man sieht wie schnell Ozon schon bei geringer UV-C Strahlung abgebaut wird. Viel ist dabei nicht nötig und meine Onlinemessungen von Ozon sind 50cm hinter den UV-C Reaktoren.



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> wie weit streuen eigentlich in der regel diese 254nm ........... dreckspatzig gedacht könnte dann ja jede uv lampe möglicherweise in ihrer streuung ozon als randerscheininung produzieren (nur mal so hypothetisch weitergesponnen ..........)


Vergiss es, der 254nm Bereich zerstört das Ozon dabei schneller als du "Ozon" sagen kannst 

Wie gesagt, morgen gibt es Fakten,Fakten,Fakten ...

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Leistung UVC-Röhren*

Sodele ....


			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich noch deine meinung zu diesem verfahren hören - die geschichte mit den ~ 185nm und der ozonerzeugung wird ja bei verschiedenen produkten immer wieder ins feld geführt ?
> z.b.
> http://www.uvox.com/deutsch/das_uvox_verfahren.htm
> 
> ...





			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> wie weit streuen eigentlich in der regel diese 254nm ........... dreckspatzig gedacht könnte dann ja jede uv lampe möglicherweise in ihrer streuung ozon als randerscheininung produzieren (nur mal so hypothetisch weitergesponnen ..........)




Also es gibt die Möglichkeit auch damit Ozon zu erzeugen, dieses muß aber in einer separaten Kammer unter Zuführung von (Druck)Luft, besser Sauerstoff erfolgen. Die Luft sollte möglichst wenig Wasser enthalten (Taupunkt -60°C). 
Das Problem ist hier das das Ozon erst noch ins Wasser muss, im Unterschied zur elektrischen Erzeugung mit Membranen. Es gibt mobile Wasserentgiftungsanlagen wo das eingesetzt wird. Diese Möglichkeit ist zwar nicht so effektiv wie die andere (da sie ja nur ein Abfallprodukt der UVC-Bestrahlung ist), aber es ist möglich.

Oberhalb von 8ppb Ozon im Wasser ist ein Wachstum der Mikroorganismen nicht mehr möglich, um Keimfreiheit zu gewährleisten sind 50-150 ppb in Reinstwasseranlagen (WFI) nötig. 
Bei der VE-Wasseranlage (Reinwasser) [wo die Diagramme her sind] reichen laut Messungen unseres Labores 30ppb voll aus, es sind keine Keime nachweisbar.

Ozon hat übrigens eine Halbwertszeit von ca. 30 Minuten im Wasser, riechen kann man es ab 10-20ppb. Der  maximale Konzentration im Trinkwasser (laut Trinkwasserverordnung) liegt bei 0,05mg/l (50ppb).

Zur Frage wieviel UVC um Ozon abzubauen:
Da einzigste was ich darüber finden konnte war: um 50ppm (mächtig viel) unter die Nachweisgrenze zu bringen, benötigt man eine UV-Dosis von 600-800 J/m2 (J/m2 = Ws/m2).
Das Diagram wo man sieht wie schnell 30ppb abgebaut werden reiche ich nach... mein Typ wird verlangt ...

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Leistung UVC-Röhren*

Hiho,
so hier 2 Diagramme:
1. UVC-Aus + Ozon mit voller Leistung an (15A), Durchfluss als Bypass 170l/h -- Ziel 30ppb bei 3500l-Wasser
2. UVC-An + Ozon aus - Ziel 0ppb - Zeit 3,20 Min.

Gelb= UVC
Grün= Leitwert (0,34 µS)
Rot= Wasser Temp. (gekühlt auf 20 °C)
Blau= Ozon

Axel


----------



## juergen-b (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Leistung UVC-Röhren*

hy axel,

danke für deine bemühungen ......... hat mein verständniss wieder einwenig weiter gebracht.


----------

